
Deep Knowledge Tracing - redizen
http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.05908
======
redizen
I saw this work presented at an ICML 2015 workshop, and thought the HN
community might find the intersection of deep learning and knowledge tracing
pretty cool. It's an innovative approach to a relatively old problem.

